# not_sponsored's 5g iwagumi cube



## not_sponsored (Mar 29, 2008)

Couldn't resist this cube tank I saw at my LFS, and recently taking down my nano SW setup left me with some space...

Filled with 3L of aquasoil amazonia II and some pretty nice rock from aquascapes









Initial planting, trying to keep it simple with just HC and dwarf hairgrass in a Iwagumi inspired scape









My inspiration-
http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2007/02/iwagumi-and-sanzon-iwagumi-aquariums.html

Some of the HC died off during the transition from emersed growth to submerged but it's hanging on. I have since added some red cherry shrimp (10) and have an otocinclus, pleco and a panda cory family in a holding tank.


----------



## not_sponsored (Mar 29, 2008)

Equipment I'm using is
2x27W CF 6500
Tom mini canister
5lb co2 - piped directly into my canister input
Dosing excel and ADA green brightly step 1

This is my first attempt at a planted tank so any advice is welcome!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

It's looking promising, but I would suggest not to put a bunch of Cories and a Pleco into a 5 gal tank. I mean you can, but they will not be happy with the space, and in a small tank like that a high bioload can let things go bad quickly.

When I see Otos zip from one side to the other in my 5 foot tank I seriously wonder if they would be happy to live in a 1 ft cube.


----------



## not_sponsored (Mar 29, 2008)

Yea I have them in a 55, I may just go with some endlers or just the shrimp. The pleco is not gonna be added, he loves to dig so all the plants would get up rooted. So far I just got the shrimp and the oto.


----------



## not_sponsored (Mar 29, 2008)

Started working on the canopy, just going to use glue since the dimensions are pretty tiny.

This is what I mean by the glare... :thmdwn: You can see the one fixture I started to dismantle.









Got my 1/2" framing cut









Gluing









More gluing









More gluing









Gonna keep it simple and leave out the trim, function over form.

Added this back panel to mount the lights-









Weapon of choice









Not the most ideal spray booth, spraying the inside white (for reflectivity) and the outside black.









Wiring up the lights-



























Final product, pretty satisfied with it, it looks a little un proportional but I couldn't have made it any smaller or my hand wouldn't be able to fit in to clean up, feed etc.









Front access panel open









Another view of the lighting-


----------



## b15ser (May 8, 2008)

where did you get those red cherry shrimp from?


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

very nice set up


----------



## not_sponsored (Mar 29, 2008)

b15ser said:


> where did you get those red cherry shrimp from?


From this member in swap and shop




nate_mcnasty said:


> very nice set up


Thanks!


----------



## Matsu49 (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice setup. Looks like it might be time to trim your HC. Just becareful because the roots aren't fully rooted.


----------



## not_sponsored (Mar 29, 2008)

How do I go about trimming HC? Is there such a thing as a horizontal scissors? Like the blades are at a right angle to the handle.


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

nice setup. you can try and check out ADA for scissors, but they are really expensive so your best bet would be at the swap and shop or ebay.


----------



## Matsu49 (Jan 1, 2008)

Since you have a nano, getting regualr scissors in there will be tough. I suggest that you go to Longs or Walmart and pick up a pair of these nail scissors. You can find them for $5-$10 depending on the brand. Theyre nice and sharp and easy to get into your small tank. :thumbsup:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

for scissors in my tanks, i was worried about rusting parts like where the screw goes so i use bonsai snippers that have no moving parts, its just on piece of metal, like this:


----------



## not_sponsored (Mar 29, 2008)

^^ those look pretty nice, I may just go with the $5 nail scissors though if I can't find those in this country


----------



## Matsu49 (Jan 1, 2008)

Both work good. Just wipe the scissors down after you use them. They won't rust on you.


----------



## not_sponsored (Mar 29, 2008)

Just noticed you were in hawaii, what island you on matsu?


----------



## Matsu49 (Jan 1, 2008)

I live in Mililani


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ya i noticed you were in hi just now also, i noticed your grass, like the kind they have in florida, lol, you lucky dog!


----------



## not_sponsored (Mar 29, 2008)

Here's an update









I'm having a hard time keeping the water clear, I think the ADA amazonia II is leeching a lot of ammonia into the water, there's a constant bacterial bloom


----------



## b15ser (May 8, 2008)

tank is coming along nicely. seen it on FH


----------



## not_sponsored (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks, tank looked a lot clearer today since I cut back the lighting a bit and did a water change...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

my 10 g tank was cloudy for about a month and a half, then i did 4 20% water changes over 4 days then did a 50% wc the next and now the water is crystal clear, good luck


----------



## not_sponsored (Mar 29, 2008)

Update, night shot


----------



## youareafever (Mar 18, 2008)

hey n_s!


----------



## Myka (Jan 22, 2008)

I like the night shot! Good looking tank!


----------



## not_sponsored (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks, I have since replanted it with just HC as the hairgrass was taking over, I can't see how anyone can possibly have HC and hairgrass in the same tank, runners were streaming everywhere even with daily manual removal.


----------



## not_sponsored (Mar 29, 2008)

youareafever said:


> hey n_s!


Getting into planted too?


----------



## Aquamadman (Aug 10, 2007)

İf you were to make a barrier out of non toxic material you could prevent the hairgrass from sending uınderground runners ( I believe thats how they send out their runners, not over the surface ) leaving you with a bushier hairgrass and clean Hc. . Correct me if Im wrong


----------



## youareafever (Mar 18, 2008)

not_sponsored said:


> Getting into planted too?


been meaning to for a while now. just recently got around to it.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Tank looks great. Im surprised those cories havent pulled up half your HC.


----------



## TribalDragon911 (Mar 7, 2009)

What brand of tank is that? I am trying to find one. Hoping it's not as much as an ADA, and more available.


----------



## ewabeachnilo (Mar 17, 2009)

*Hey*

nice job, but i think you have a little bit of an algae problem :confused1:. the rocks that you have are ryou's, they're pretty expensive but worth it. And not_supposed, aquascapes is a good store, but a little too expensive. So far You have good equipment for this tank :hihi:. good luck

Im from ewa by the way. once in a while i go to aquascapes, you should check out the new petco in kapolei, they have some good stuff there.


----------



## BkD (Mar 19, 2007)

thats a pretty sweet diy canopy. nice tank


----------



## timme278 (Jan 1, 2009)

how many pots of hc did you use? lol


----------

